# Anyne Remember A Band Called...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

25th of May?

Early to mid 90's, had an album called Lenin and Mccarthy.

Some excellent singles and very very good remixes on b-sides.

Quite political, along the lines of Senser, Sheep on Drugs etc.

Anyone remember them?

(just having a trip down memory lane...)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> 25th of May?


Nope.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Its Marks birthday so he might :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Think they used to perform live as the "255 Crew" (bearing in mind this was before it was considered 'dope' to use to the word "crew") :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Crew isn't 'dope'

Cru is though. In fact it's beyond dope, it's Phat.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Crew isn't 'dope'
> 
> Cru is though. In fact it's beyond dope, it's Phat.


I thought it was 'street'. Show's how behind the times I am, y'know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Crew isn't 'dope'
> ...


Wa'gwan rude boi, mans gotta cotch at his yard na'mean cos dats what dem g's do blad, you get me, off da chain ill tings


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Are you calling me a poof? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I think he is.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I do - weren't they from L'pool or somewhere up t'north? Bit Dancey, samply, trying to be Stone Roses all techno.

They were crap.

 
imho


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep - I do - used to have a CD single somewhere from my days as student radio station director, but can't find it so it may have been "purged!". Still have the Senser album and CD singles though - I can remember playing them a *lot*!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Yep - I do - used to have a CD single somewhere from my days as student radio station director, but can't find it so it may have been "purged!". Still have the Senser album and CD singles though - I can remember playing them a *lot*!


Nothing quite like seeing Kirsten from Senser on stage 

Sublime cover of "Lookin' down the barrel of a gun" (Beastie Boys) which appears on the B-Side of "Age of Panic" CD Single I think... Was recorded live at the gig at Reading Uni which I was at.

Superb band. Just dug out the Asylum album to rip into iTunes - by that point the lead singer had buggered off and Kirsten is doing all the vocals. Charming Demons is a cracking tune...

Wouldn't have had you down as a Senser fan clive. No reason why not, but fans seem few on the ground as they never hit it quite as big as (say) PWEI etc...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, it was all free Tim ;-)

I've got the Stacked Up album and Eject and Switch singles. I'd like to hear the Age of Panic single - big Beastie Boys fan


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Well, it was all free Tim ;-)
> 
> I've got the Stacked Up album and Eject and Switch singles. I'd like to hear the Age of Panic single - big Beastie Boys fan


Age of Panic is definately one I had. Not entirely sure where it is right now, but I've already gone through 2 copies! (I'm not very good at keeping CDs unlost and unscratched!)

If I can't find it, I'll locate another copy 

Dare I say it, their live cover is every bit as good (and better) than the Beastie's original.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Let me know if / when you find it Tim. Like your driving licence ;-)

What about Frontline Assembly? Or Eat Static? ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Front Line Assembly - Vigilante and Front 242 - Religion are 2 tracks that spring to mind...

I've just bid on Age of Panic on Ebay, ending in a couple of hours, so if I don't find it there's another turning up. Wish I could say the same about my driving license... 

I'll deffo make the next RWYB. Meanwhile, a remap...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The only FLA I had was an "album" with 8 mixes of "The Blade" on. What was their other stuff like?

Front 242 - I had some of that too I'm sure, also seems to be AWOL :-/

Tim, PM me the ebay item number so I don't bid against you....


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Saw Senser last year with the original linup at Reading Uni. Was nice. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Sensor...bloody hell that's a blast from the past.

My friend Stewart Everett was their tour manager and they recorded the demo's to "Stacked Up" in Cirencester in his front room on their portable studio.

They were a superb live band and rocked Glastonbury and Reading festivals a few times back in the early 90's.

Thats when I could handle festivals...not any more, far to old now and would rather stay in and watch MTV2 than wake up with 4ft of water in my tent!

[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Senser deffo ranked up with PWEI as my favourite live band. Strange that both should reform and gig and me not hear about either until its too late...

*sigh*


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

same here :? I have some very fond memories from this period - trecking around the UK watching the likes of The Wonder Stuff, PWEI, Neds and all that stuff.

All of them are reforming or have reformed in some capacity or other which in my opinion is a good thing. Did you ever venture into the mosh pitt Tim? I attempted it at again at a Janes Addiction gig in 2002 and lasted 1.5 songs


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

huw said:


> same here :? I have some very fond memories from this period - trecking around the UK watching the likes of The Wonder Stuff, PWEI, Neds and all that stuff.
> 
> All of them are reforming or have reformed in some capacity or other which in my opinion is a good thing. Did you ever venture into the mosh pitt Tim? I attempted it at again at a Janes Addiction gig in 2002 and lasted 1.5 songs


I was usually pogoing or whatever right up front. I'm not a crowd surfer by nature, though... 

One of the maddest gigs was Therapy? at Brixton... phew!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My Age of Panic single arrived this morning Tim. You didn't mention The Sick Man Remix..... nice


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> My Age of Panic single arrived this morning Tim. You didn't mention The Sick Man Remix..... nice


Forgot about that 

So what's your opinion of the Beastie's cover? 8)


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

They are playing a few gigs in Sept/Oct.....

I'm so there 

http://www.senser.co.uk


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> So what's your opinion of the Beastie's cover? 8)


Straight onto the iPod..... ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > So what's your opinion of the Beastie's cover? 8)
> ...


Good man. Hopefully mine arrives this week. If there's any bits you are missing (like the bonus LTD disc that was shipped with some versions of Asylum) just let me know, and I might be able to help.

We can have an iPod sound-off at the next Kneesworth


----------

